# VARs - Voice Activated Recorder



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

I see everybody suggesting VARs to detect cheaters, 
1- I am not a cheater but how would I know if there's a VAR in my car/home? 
2- Where do you recommend to put it?
Thanks!
I am addicted to this site


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Just go looking for it. If it's there, you'll find it eventually if you are looking.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

There's not really a way to detect a VAR other than actually finding it. You would want to put it in a place which can pick up sound but is not easy to spot or come lose.

But you should also be aware that making hidden recordings might be against the law in your state. Some states allow recordings only when all people being recorded know about it, others allow it when just one of the people know it's being recorded (two-party vs single-party). It's probably not legal to make recordings of someone if you are not part of the conversation. So if you go this route, the information you gather needs to be worth the potential consequences if you are found out.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Find the VAR?

It will find you.

Pretend you are talking on your cell phone. On it say, "Oh baby, I love your sweet loving. Meet me at the corner drugstore on Wednesday, Oct 4th at Noon."

Say this over and over wherever you think you are being recorded.

On Oct 4th, see if anyone shows up...other than you!


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Pretend you are talking on your cell phone. On it say, "Oh baby, I love your sweet loving. Meet me at the corner drugstore on Wednesday, Oct 4th at Noon."


Ha! That's a funny idea, but it could get you in trouble. Whoever is recording you will then have you on tape talking about such a meeting. "Oh, I was just kidding about meeting my lover at the drugstore" would ring as phony as it sounds. Whether you meant it as a joke will not matter to those who hear the recording.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If you put the VAR in your vehicle as an anti-theft preventative, and a car thief is apprehended by having his voice on it, it will be used as substantive evidence by the State and he'll likely be convicted seeing copious penitentiary time. 

If a wayward spouse gets in the car and their conversation with their lover is picked up, it could only be used to establish that they were indeed conversing, but none of the content of those recordings could be used as any other evidence in a legal hearing.

Funny thing that the State can legally entrap in a criminal court but that John Q. Public cannot do it in a civil court!*


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Also be careful about how the other person will react. 

If I discovered I was being secretly recorded, it would not end well. Trust is necessary for me in marriage. If the trust goes away, I will go away. 

If my wife were to do that she would discover that she used to have a faithful husband. But she trusts me (and I trust her) so I think there is very little chance of that happening.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You get caught recording?

Blame it on TAM.

Even the recorders are being recorded here...hear?


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Also be careful about how the other person will react.
> 
> If I discovered I was being secretly recorded, it would not end well. Trust is necessary for me in marriage. If the trust goes away, I will go away.
> 
> If my wife were to do that she would discover that she used to have a faithful husband. But she trusts me (and I trust her) so I think there is very little chance of that happening.


 you sound so much like my husband! I see what you're saying but when you have a gut feeling, You need to do what you need to do... isn't it A little bit boring to be trusted all the time? Don't you ever want her to wonder what you're up to?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

How is he going to find the VAR velcroed under his car seat...up high and out of sight.

Practice with it before using it. Read the instruction manual.

Use lithium batteries for maximum recording time.

It will do two things.

It will give you piece of mind, if he is innocent.
It will give your husband a piece of your mind if you catch him cheating.

Never reveal your sources if you find anything incriminating. Let him guess.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> How is he going to find the VAR velcroed under his car seat...up high and out of sight.
> 
> Practice with it before using it. Read the instruction manual.
> 
> ...


I could find a var in my car within thirty seconds or my house within five minutes.The piece of equipment used if its in a house is expensive though.You can (or could) have bought an app for to find one in a car.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> SunCMars said:
> 
> 
> > How is he going to find the VAR velcroed under his car seat...up high and out of sight.
> ...


Please give me a brand to purchase via Amazon.


----------

